# Who was Successful ?



## 6inchtrack (Sep 29, 2008)

I drew for Gladwin


----------



## babyelvis (Jul 7, 2008)

i drew newbery 2nd season


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Me... Gladwin.


----------



## bhhad25 (Nov 30, 2005)

Bergland
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zapper (Sep 23, 2005)

newberry 2nd season


----------



## vandermi (Jun 6, 2003)

Congratulations! You are successful in the 2010 Bear Drawing.

See you for the first season Cameron and Sons!
Newberry 1st Season.


----------



## buckhunter14 (Oct 10, 2007)

You are succesful in the 2010 Bear Drawing.

Boy was it good to see that!

I couldn't sleep last night, I know that for sure.... I knew I shoudn't have checked it before I went to bed!

Gwinn -- First Period


----------



## LReed (Sep 24, 2001)

My Dad and I are going!!! 1st season, Baraga.


----------



## WoodchuckSniper (Feb 23, 2002)

Gwinn, first season.

Been applying for 5 years.


----------



## Hunterog (Sep 3, 2007)

My daughter and I drew for first hunt in Newberry. She is 18 and we had 5 pts. I have been putting in since she was 13. This will be her first hunting experience, so i am excited.


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

Red Oak. First time ever drawing a permit.


----------



## MichiganHunter1971 (Jan 30, 2007)

Not me, I have 9 points now for baldwin unit, hell maybe next year i will aplly for a different area. This is BULL*#[email protected]!


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

Red Oak with 5 points


----------



## NBman (Feb 29, 2004)

Newberry 2nd Season


----------



## bucklessyooper (Jun 13, 2003)

Hunterog said:


> My daughter and I drew for first hunt in Newberry. She is 18 and we had 5 pts. I have been putting in since she was 13. This will be her first hunting experience, so i am excited.



I just checked and I show "unsuccesful" for newberry 1st hunt with 7 points. How could that be when you drew a permit with only 5 points?


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

Successful for Baraga 1st Hunt 

Let the dumpster diving for donuts begin!


----------



## Bearboy (Feb 4, 2009)

I got a tag 3 years in a row...Baraga 2nd season?


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

bucklessyooper said:


> I just checked and I show "unsuccesful" for newberry 1st hunt with 7 points. How could that be when you drew a permit with only 5 points?


You're a Michigan resident, correct?

Or it might have something to do with applying as a group

Other than that, I'd be on the phone with the DNR if I were you

I hope we don't have another electronic cluster like there was a year or two back...


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

I drew with 0 points.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I drew with 2 points for the Newberry 2nd hunt. :woohoo1::woohoo1::woohoo1:

Now the work begins.


----------

